# Spanish Sauce



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This base sauce can be used in all your dishes, meats, seafood's, birds and for pastas just by adding fresh oregano.
Peeled plum tomatoes, 2 lbs.(fresh if possible), 1 large sweet onion,1 head of garlic, 1 red pepper, olive oil,1 teasp sea salt, 1 teasp honey or sugar. Stir fried for a few minutes till the aromas start to flow in the kitchen.
Sweet or spicy Paprika, olives are mainly used in Spanish cooking ,beer
wine(never use cooking wine) are also main components in a Spanish dish
but this sauce is the heart of the dish. I make several jars just for when I feel like drinking me a few cold ones with a good spicy meal. Enjoy


----------

